# Perdido last Sunday



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Went out to perdido last Sunday and was able to manage a few. For the first hour and a half it seemed like I couldent walk away from my rod. Besides these I caught 3 undersized pompano as well. It was a good day spent out in the sun. All fish caught on peeled shrimp. Biggest was 17 1/2 inches.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Why where you holding out ? Lol.... it's Wednesday and I'm just now hearing about this?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The last couple of days have been hectic. Just got time to post it this morning. I apologize haha.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

that 17'incher might put you as the leader in the al pomp stomp.I weighed in a 14" that was 2.1 lbs and i was in 2nd place as of monday afternoon. Nice catch sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

with sad regret I did not join the pomp stomp. Me and a buddy just got first and second in the Avalon bait and tackle pomp tournament last month. Is there still time to join?


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## SaltedHash (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice mess of fish Sunshine. Looks like the weather was better this past week compared to the week we were down.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunshine17 said:


> with sad regret I did not join the pomp stomp. Me and a buddy just got first and second in the Avalon bait and tackle pomp tournament last month. Is there still time to join?


Nope ! Now if you weren't catching so many pomps and winning other tournaments, there would still be plenty of time to join. But your opportunity to join has expired ! Lol


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

haha, now that's funny GROUPERKING! 

And Kevin, yes the weather has been gorgeous lately despite the hurricane force winds in the afternoon.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Very well done there Sunshine17!!!


----------



## poppa_larry (Apr 10, 2016)

new to the pomps....where were you in perdido?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

one of the public accesses before the FloraBama. I usually stop at each one and see which has the better rips and waves and decide from there.


----------



## poppa_larry (Apr 10, 2016)

thanks for the info and response. might get a chance to get out and give them a shot.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck, and let us know how you do.


----------

